# *Warning* Mr.Maduro,Txdyna65 and Khubli are crazy!



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

These guys just bombed the whole Loxahatchee, Fl post office.

Wish everyone could see this, it is amazing. (sorry shitty camera)

Patrick ( Mr.Maduro) 
2001 Partagas8-9-8
2007 Partagas PSD4
2007 Boolivar Gold Medal
2001 El Rey Del Mundo p.c.
2006 Robaina Unicos
1997 Punch Ninfa
2000 Vegueros Seoane
2007 Punch super robusto ( asia regional release)
2004 Cohiba Siglo VI
1998 Bolivar Corona Gigante
2001 Quai de Orsay corona
2006 Montecristo Edmundo
2006 Bolivar Inmensa
2007 Saint Luis Rey D.C.
1998 Punch corona
2001 Diplomatico #3
2000 Hoyo Du Roi
2000 Punch RS #12
2000 Punch Black Prince
1992 H. Upmann Belvederes
2000 Juan Lopez selection #1
2000 H. Upmann Monarchs
2001 Sancho Panza corona
1998 Romeo churchill tubo
2007 Punch Punch
1950's Van Dyck perfecto
1950's White owl
1950's Robert Burns Contential
2001 Cohiba Lancero
1999 Romeo Prince of Whales
Padron Fumas
Tatuaje East Coast
Tatuaje Black label
Cabaiguan coronas extra
Vegas Cubana by Pepin Garcia

Patrick, 35 f'ing cigars You are too much brother, Thank You
I think I can get you back sometime in year 2015

Kenny (Txdyna65)
Boli p.c.from 2006
Fuente Anejo shark ( my fav. Fuente)
H. Upmann mag 46 from 06
Padilla Miami 8&11 from 2006
Oliva V figurado
Rocky patel vintage 1992
Ashton VSG from 2004
5 Vegas from 2006

Kenny, Thank You I will get you back much faster than I will Patrick.

Ji ( Khubli)
Tatuaje East coast
2 Padron 1964 Exclusivos
2001 Hoyo Des Dieux
Avo LE 05
Ji, something tells me you should check you mailbox today.
Fellas, Thank You very much. You guys are what ClubStogie is all about. :tu

I must do some smoking now. :ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

hot damn :r:r:r:r:r Dude you got pwned 

great hit guys and Patrick holy chit you are added to the list


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bad camera or not.. we want pics 


Nice hits!!! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG! That is Total Devastation! Nice going guys! :tu


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

JE3146 said:


> Bad camera or not.. we want pics
> 
> Nice hits!!! :tu


 Wut he sed.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

now that deserves an *OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Oh my freaking god.... I must bow before that which is KMTV ....


Except for that T guy...he's a bastage :r:mn:bn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great stuff! WTG Patrick and crew! :tu You must have done something really good or really bad to receive such attention. Either way, enjoy the great assortment of smokes. :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I bow before the M in KMTV... Patrick ... Holy schnikes!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Holy dear lord! Talk about an epic hit. Well played brothers!


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Holy hell, awesome hit!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

holy crap where is this place again? I would drive there to share some =)!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ucubed said:


> holy crap where is this place again? I would drive there to share some =)!!!


Sure. Let's all go there and smoke his cigars.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

ucubed said:


> holy crap where is this place again? I would drive there to share some =)!!!





pnoon said:


> Sure. Let's all go there and smoke his cigars.


Looks like the party is in the Everglades.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1729186&postcount=165


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Enjoy the beating Mikey, I mean the cigars  :bx 

Good lawd Patrick, did you unload one of your desktops on him??


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

ambientboy said:


> Holy dear lord! Talk about an epic hit. Well played brothers!


:tpd: couldnt have said it better myself. PICS PLEASE!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> Sure. Let's all go there and smoke his cigars.


I rather smoke your stanky cigars :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r:r:r:r:r

Aside from the lunatics that did this to you, I don't know too many others more worthy of this nastiness than you.
Don't play innocent for those that don't know you.
You may be on my side of the street in South Florida but it is certainly a pisser to look over and see this damage.:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

*I believe any teenager has a cell with a camera now a days...grab one (cell phone not teenager) and use it. (Again cell phone not teenager)*

But here is a preemptive 
"TOTALLY AWESOME!"


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh the humanity. :ss


2nd the need for pictures.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mikey,
Clara is working this weekend.
I say we "herf".:r

Kidding aside, this bomb does need pics.
Come on down and let's photo them and post it on this thread.
Have your people call my people.

By the way, not only am I getting text messages to ridicule we are weak but now I get bumped in ring with "warning" as the message.
This is out of control.:r

Can't wait to finalize the move.
New address soon, out of Florida.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Mikey,
> Clara is working this weekend.
> I say we "herf".:r
> 
> ...


hmm, good idea!
Let me know when

What's this out of Florida talk?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I haven't this lately as I'm trying to watch my language..........

HOLY SH!T!!!!!!

Son, you just got raped. I know who not to piss off.:ss

Nicely done Gentlemen!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

What happened?  Did I miss something?

Florida never backs down to anyone right? 

Mikey, Carlos is right.....for those of you who don't know him......(less than 1000 posts) he is one of the boming-est bastages you will ever have the pleasure of meeting/herfing with! I know, I was lucky enough to hang and herf with him 3-4 times already and looking forward to the next time. 
If you think he didn't deserve this, I have some threatening PMs and can easily find threatening posts made by him here....or just check the bomb HERE that he sent me and that's not including about 10-15 sticks he kept tossing at me at MMHIII! 
But now...those threats don't mean :BS because I have a voicemail of him conceding to the 1 man Brooklyn army!!! :gn

Get Some!!









and.....

Who's next?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy bajeezus that is ridiculous.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

seems like something is missing from this. Hey Mikey, to be continued..........

scottie


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

You deserve the pounding!!! :r


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Great hit from some super BOTLs!


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

One fantastic hit you got !!!
Hats off to you gents!! Great JOB!!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mike in all Seriousness I got the So. Fl. crews back :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Mike in all Seriousness I got the So. Fl. crews back :ss


This could get ugly :gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

jmcrawf1 said:


> This could get ugly :gn:gn


Ugly is an ugly word, how about unsightly


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! The carnage continues!


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

This wasn't a bomb. This was an amazing display of admiration and respect between BOTL's. Thank you for sharing this. :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, Lucky that didn't cause a sinkhole :r

All I can say is well deserved and well executed hn). :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

macms said:


> This wasn't a bomb. This was an amazing display of admiration and respect between BOTL's. Thank you for sharing this. :tu


And it was a whole lot of fun, wish I coulda seen Mikey squirming when he picked the packages up at the PO :r

He seriously did deserve this though, he was out of control at MMHIII so he just needs to take his medicine now, or tons of cigars as the case may be


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

BigVito said:


> Mike in all Seriousness I got the So. Fl. crews back :ss


You feel inspired today or what? In one post you tempt fate vs. Texas and now you have Florida's back??

Sounds like you have opened yourself up for something here Vito Grande...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Texan in Mexico said:


> You feel inspired today or what? In one post you tempt fate vs. Texas and now you have Florida's back??
> 
> Sounds like you have opened yourself up for something here Vito Grande...


He's just a glutton for punishment!! Only someone who is mentally unbalanced would talk sh!t after what we did here....He just had a taste from us too.....I guess he's looking for more! :gn


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't belive the trash talk after that one... easy fella... easy...:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That is a beat down of epic proportions.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Mike in all Seriousness I got the So. Fl. crews back :ss


I hate to say this Perry, being that I am a proud individual, but we need your help (someone shoot me). Matter of fact we need everyone from Club Stogies help. Help in the bombing efforts of these four crazy lunatics


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

somebody just reenacted Hiroshima.
Nice dropping of the bomb.:tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> somebody just reenacted Hiroshima.
> Nice dropping of the bomb.:tu


"Little Boy" was dropped on Hiroshima. "Fat Man" has not been seen..... Watch ya back Jack. :ss


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

All's quiet on the Georgia Front.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

khubli said:


> "Little Boy" was dropped on Hiroshima. "Fat Man" has not been seen..... Watch ya back Jack. :ss


So true..... I didn't even tap into my "reserves"....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

What an amazing hit by the Men of KMTV! That is one for the ages! :tu

Y'all picked a great target in Mike, and I am looking forward to hearing some reviews of some stellar cigars!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> What an amazing hit by the Men of KMTV! That is one for the ages! :tu
> 
> Y'all picked a great target in Mike, and I am looking forward to hearing some reviews of some stellar cigars!


It is am amazing hit Tom. I don't know where to begin
Tatuaje black label
A Padron Fuma that looks like it's as old as me
Fuente Anejo (shark)
Avo Le 05
Punch Super Robusto Asia regional release
Bolivar Gold medal

Too many great cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> It is am amazing hit Tom. I don't know where to begin
> Tatuaje black label
> A Padron Fuma that looks like it's as old as me
> Fuente Anejo (shark)
> ...


Time to start smokin', Brother!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

khubli said:


> All's quiet on the Georgia Front.


Well it shouldn't be.

If a package leaves South Florida on Friday, it should be there on Thursday. But what do I know


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I've been skeptical going home every day... Nothing on Tuesday.. I'm still alive. I don't think the mail was delivered yesterday. This could be good or bad..

Mike, if you want, send me a PM with the addy you used just so I know a package didn't get lost.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Well it shouldn't be.
> 
> If a package leaves South Florida on Friday, it should be there on Thursday. But what do I know


Did you send it to the new location or the old location?.... The KMTV guys are hard to pin down!! :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Did you send it to the new location or the old location?.... The KMTV guys are hard to pin down!! :r


You guys are really pissing me off.:r

There is one solid, guaranteed way to get back at all of you, aside from forming some massive team that can somehow try to match you.
It would certainly be viewed as sissy but at this point, who cares. Have you seen my picture dressed as Paris Hilton?:r
Don't make me post your addresses for the world to see.
However, through a PM, I am a slut.

CS, are you tired of this onslaught?
Care to PM me?
I am an addy whore.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> You guys are really pissing me off.:r
> 
> There is one solid, guaranteed way to get back at all of you, aside from forming some massive team that can somehow try to match you.
> It would certainly be viewed as sissy but at this point, who cares. Have you seen my picture dressed as Paris Hilton?:r
> ...


What goes around comes around. I have yours memorized....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> What goes around comes around. I have yours memorized....


No chit.
I am at the point with you already that I just hear your name and I instinctively bend over.:r

....for an a$$ kicking. Don't go having dirty thoughts.:r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> What goes around comes around. I have yours memorized....


I agree Patrick, Ive got his addy on speed dial for faster shipments


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> No chit.
> I am at the point with you already that I just hear your name and I instinctively bend over.:r
> 
> ....for an a$$ kicking. Don't go having dirty thoughts.:r





txdyna65 said:


> I agree Patrick, Ive got his addy on speed dial for faster shipments


Repeat post.
Replace name.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Repeat post.
> Replace name.


lol you're such a $lut  but thats why we love you so :r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> No chit.
> I am at the point with you already that I just hear your name and I instinctively bend over.:r
> 
> ....for an a$$ kicking. Don't go having dirty thoughts.:r


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Pssssst. Mikey, keep in mind that only KMT has reported in. V would like to kindly inform you that he's not finished with you.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

khubli said:


> Pssssst. Mikey, keep in mind that only KMT has reported in. V would like to kindly inform you that he's not finished with you.


Ji,
The man is SERIOUSLY down for the count.
Now threats to further step on him?:r
Do you guys believe in GOD?
Man, pure evil!!!:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Ji,
> The man is SERIOUSLY down for the count.
> Now threats to further step on him?:r
> Do you guys believe in GOD?
> Man, pure evil!!!:r


But simply stated, how could this be a KMTV hit without the V?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

khubli said:


> Pssssst. Mikey, keep in mind that only KMT has reported in. V would like to kindly inform you that he's not finished with you.


Of course, who can forget Scottie. Going into hiding now :z


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Of course, who can forget Scottie. Going into hiding now :z


oh now now, take it like a man, or like Carlos, and just bend over :r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

khubli said:


> But simply stated, how could this be a KMTV hit without the V?


I am concerned.
Mikey is one of the proudest guys I know for his age.
All I can say is this will not stay this way.
At some point, this will have a reversal.
Please - no threats, just keep in mind, in war, the communication towers are the first to go.
Station KMTV will have to be hit.

For now, I will take my beaten down a$$, shut the heck up, go finish digging my hole, stick myself in it, cover it with dirt and wait for the dust to settle.
As proud as Mikey is, if you call him right now, bet you he too is digging.:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

just had images of the MTV satellite getting taken out in Spies Like Us. :]


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> oh now now, take it like a man, or like Carlos, and just bend over :r:r:r


That's just wrong :r:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

txdyna65 said:


> oh now now, take it like a man, or like Carlos, and just bend over :r:r:r


Kenny, I suggest getting in that new and beautiful RV you have and go on a long vacation and take the wifey with you. You don't want to be home when I get done with you.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Kenny, I suggest getting in that new and beautiful RV you have and go on a long vacation and take the wifey with you. You don't want to be home when I get done with you.


shaken, not stirred, maybe a little rattled but Mikey's definately ALIVE


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Made in Dade said:


> Kenny, I suggest getting in that new and beautiful RV you have and go on a long vacation and take the wifey with you. You don't want to be home when I get done with you.


not a bad idea, just show up in Florida and bomb yall in person 
Thanks for the great idea Mikey :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Texan in Mexico said:


> You feel inspired today or what? In one post you tempt fate vs. Texas and now you have Florida's back??
> 
> Sounds like you have opened yourself up for something here Vito Grande...


The fat lady didn't sing .............yet 


Mr.Maduro said:


> He's just a glutton for punishment!! Only someone who is mentally unbalanced would talk sh!t after what we did here....He just had a taste from us too.....I guess he's looking for more! :gn


I'm a glutton for good food not punishment :r don't wake the giant:gn


Made in Dade said:


> I hate to say this Perry, being that I am a proud individual, but we need your help (someone shoot me). Matter of fact we need everyone from Club Stogies help. Help in the bombing efforts of these four crazy lunatics


I should shoot you for saying that :r But after the show


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

txdyna65 said:


> not a bad idea, just show up in Florida and bomb yall in person
> Thanks for the great idea Mikey :r


that would be suicide, but if ya wanna die happy


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Look what the cat dragged in...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

txdyna65 said:


> not a bad idea, just show up in Florida and bomb yall in person
> Thanks for the great idea Mikey :r


Oh chit Mikey.

Mikey,
Can't you see they have nothing to do?
He will take a freaking ride and do that.
LISTEN!!! (inside joke with Mikey).
Go back to digging the hole, get in it, shut up, cover it. Just mark somewhere on a map where you dug it.
When the coast clears and we have been forgotten, we come back.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Look what the cat dragged in...


looks like a squirrel lost its nut


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> looks like a squirrel lost its nut


How soon we forget ----> *Clicky*


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Look what the cat dragged in...


Thank God for Perry
Going back into my whole now.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> How soon we forget ----> *Clicky*


amnesia is my specialty Scottie :r Keep your gums flapping and they will come :gn:gn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Made in Dade said:


> Thank God for Perry
> Going back into my whole now.


:r I'm wearing my Kevlar undies


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> amnesia is my specialty Scottie :r Keep your gums flapping and they will come :gn:gn


They messed your a$$ up so badly you can't get the names straight.
Patrick is Scottie, Scottie is Kenny, Kenny is Ji, Ji is Scottie.

At least after the beating I got, I can still walk and whistle at the same time.
I think Mikey and I will bow out now and leave you to the wolves.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> They messed your a$$ up so badly you can't get the names straight.
> Patrick is Scottie, Scottie is Kenny, Kenny is Ji, Ji is Scottie.
> 
> At least after the beating I got, I can still walk and whistle at the same time.
> I think Mikey and I will bow out now and leave you to the wolves.


:r:r is that one guy? Kenny Ji?

for the heralded M


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I think Mikey and I will bow out now and leave you to the wolves.


Smart man....  :mn


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

BigVito said:


> The fat lady didn't sing .............yet
> 
> I believe I'm going to take a few steps back - something might happen tomorrow and I'd prefer not to be here when it does...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Smart man....  :mn


Newly gained wisdom courtesy of my grandson.
He bangs his head into the coffee table and next time around, when he is near the same spot again, he puts his hand on his head and ducks to make sure he doesn't hit the table again while trying to crawl under it.

Let's just say I am putting my hand on my head and ducking. Head still hurts.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Newly gained wisdom courtesy of my grandson.
> He bangs his head into the coffee table and next time around, when he is near the same spot again, he puts his hand on his head and ducks to make sure he doesn't hit the table again while trying to crawl under it.
> 
> Let's just say I am putting my hand on my head and ducking. Head still hurts.


motherFugger:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Newly gained wisdom courtesy of my grandson.
> He bangs his head into the coffee table and next time around, when he is near the same spot again, he puts his hand on his head and ducks to make sure he doesn't hit the table again while trying to crawl under it.
> 
> Let's just say I am putting my hand on my head and ducking. Head still hurts.


Very wise....

Here's a suggestion (I don't know how friendly you are with BigVito - I know you guys herfed) Help Mikey by taking a photo of the damage....see I don't know if Perry reads so well :r Apparently the list Mikey posted wasn't enough to scare him off or shut him up.  Picture evidence may do the trick....you can save a life today!!! :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Very wise....
> 
> Here's a suggestion (I don't know how friendly you are with BigVito - I know you guys herfed) Help Mikey by taking a photo of the damage....see I don't know if Perry reads so well :r Apparently the list Mikey posted wasn't enough to scare him off or shut him up.  Picture evidence may do the trick....you can save a life today!!! :r


:r pictures are pretty, words are confusing


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r pictures are pretty, words are confusing


Just a hunch... what do I know? I'm just a keyboard warrior!!  :r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Just a hunch... what do I know? I'm just a keyboard warrior!!  :r


:r:ryour keyboard skills are second to one


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :r:ryour keyboard skills are second to one


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Patrick,
This is how Perry can best be described in this thread.

Here is a tunnel.
At the end, there is light.
Well, one hopes at least.
If not light, the only other option can be an oncoming train.










When you get to the other end of that photo, here is what one may find.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Patrick,
> This is how Perry can best be described in this thread.
> 
> Here is a tunnel.
> ...


I love a challenge and to clarify that pic. It is I who is leading a train from, who will we hit!!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I love a challenge and to clarify that pic. It is I who is leading a train from, who will we hit!!!!!!


:r:r:r
I guess that is what you are carrying in your bag?:r

To clarify, that is you running from an oncoming train.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Patrick,
> This is how Perry can best be described in this thread.
> 
> Here is a tunnel.
> ...


:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Made in Dade said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


Mikey,
I am getting pretty good with that photoshop stuff, huh?

Need to go back and find some photos with you.
I know I have a bunch.
Look out meng!:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> I guess that is what you are carrying in your bag?:r
> 
> To clarify, that is you running from an oncoming train.





Made in Dade said:


> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r


That is a homing device in my bag, run? no! I'm leading the way:ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

BigVito said:


> That is a homing device in my bag, run? no! I'm leading the way:ss


Looks more like you picked up a BIG dog's poop along the way.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> Looks more like you picked up a BIG dog's poop along the way.:r


ok Carlops


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Boys I took a hit today. Mike scored a direct hit!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1731870#post1731870


----------

